# Not so innocent pic contest



## sensationalreflection (Feb 6, 2009)

I will set up a poll and the contest will be voted on and closed in 1 week.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, your horse is sooo cute!

Here is Jubilee picking a fight:










 I find this pic so funny.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I couldn't find the one I want of my ex-horses....dangit...


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's my naughty boy...


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> View attachment 3983
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find the one I want of my ex-horses....dangit...


Aww, Dumas I love this pic! He looks so guilty. :lol:


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Is this one ok?

Abby










Can anyone see her spots?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He's the boss and the only baby, but he's at the top of the pecking order.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

My dog escaped. Barely  


















I'm thinking Costa is just bad to begin with  

And then a fun one of my old baby


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow there is X rated material here :shock: :lol:


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is Cliff and one of his normal activities. Tongue Flapping. Hard to believe that is the same horse as the one in my avatar huh?


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

haha. there are some funny pics in here!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Great pictures everyone! Sensationalreflection, I really love your horse's interesting color/pattern. What is this called?


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL theses pics are so funny!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's Cody (bay) pretending he's tough stuff with Spirit (bossy pony!)








Cody tearing up the tarp, right before he straddled it and peed on it!










Emptying the water trough......









Pulled in the manure fork from outside the fence and busy, breaking off tines!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are some really cute pics. I love the water bowl pic, just the way it was captured in action is really neat


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

those are all some of the cutest pictures I have ever seen!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

This is my fav!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

SkyHuntress, those are some hilarious photos! Your poor doggie! I LOVE the last one -- sooo cute.


----------



## belgianlover (Dec 29, 2008)

the first two are my belgian ben to me he just looks like he was up to something lol then there is april my little arab filly (sold) she was a funny thing, then there is my feresian cross mare (sold) she really hated the dogs lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The belgian has such an interesting head! it's arabian looking yet very roman at the nose. A gorgeous horse. How old?


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awesome idea!!!
here is banjo, we were replacing the fence so there was some rope up to keep the horses in. Banjo just had to let us know that he could get out if he wanted, only banjo would stand like this lol!! Note the rope in front of his leg but over his neck!


----------



## sensationalreflection (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re:*



Walkamile said:


> Great pictures everyone! Sensationalreflection, I really love your horse's interesting color/pattern. What is this called?


Thanks. She is just a black and white pinto, but she has the homozygous spots on her withers and rump. I think it is interesting too but I love it. She looks brown in the pictures because in the winter her coat gets so long and fluffy that when the sun hits it, it looks like it has a brown tint to it.


----------



## sensationalreflection (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re:*



CacheDawnTaxes said:


> He's the boss and the only baby, but he's at the top of the pecking order.


This is amazing. Who would have thought that a horse can bend like that. Haha. He is absolutly gorgeous!?


----------



## sensationalreflection (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh I love everyone's pictures they are all so awesome!!! I wish everyone the best of luck. Ill put the poll up by Monday.


----------



## sensationalreflection (Feb 6, 2009)

Here is the poll so far. No one vote yet please. Message me if your name is not on here and you have posted a picture. Sorry for the ads on the page...they are just there. 
http://snappoll.com/poll/313238.php


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey thank you sensational :lol: I have to say that photo just looks odd to me to. All I hope is that he doesn't have that much buck in him come time for riding :lol:


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> SkyHuntress, those are some hilarious photos! Your poor doggie! I LOVE the last one -- sooo cute.


 hah, yes well, my dog likely deserves it. he's quite the instigator


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

danastark, your photos are hilarious! he's a pretty naughty boy!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute pics. I wish I'd have some of mine, but as long as I come closer to the field both mine stop playing.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

http://s398.photobucket.com/albums/pp61/my2geldings/?action=view&current=IMG_3832.jpg


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Ricky thinks he's Afro-Pony!!










You can just see he's conspiring against mee:









The evil eye!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, Equuestrian! I love your pony's fuzzly mane!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Mindy the welshy, trying to look innocent. She's not mine but I used to exercise her a bit. She was a cheeky little so and so. She has a "butter wouldn't melt in my mouth" expression, and looks as she's about to bat her eyes, lol! Little devil.


----------



## theroyalset (Feb 13, 2009)

Stavros, my nearly 2 year old WB baby. Not wanting to do some work!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's funny because I don't Cobalt has ever had the energy level to be rascally so I don't actually own pics of him being a goof :lol:


----------

